

Embedly (YC W10) Raises Another $450K, Launches One API To Rule All Embeds - jmorin007
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/09/embedly-raises-another-450k-launches-one-api-to-rule-all-embeds/

======
j4mie
Is there such a thing as a library that abstracts away the differences between
the JavaScript APIs of common embedded video players (YouTube, Vimeo, etc)?

This could be useful if I've embedded a player with embed.ly and then want to
control it from elsewhere on the page (say, have a big "play" button
somewhere).

~~~
jaredsohn
I've written a library that does that (just play/pause/stop/mute/unmute for
now) for a Chrome extension that I am working on to provide uniform audio
controls to Google Chrome. (<http://www.mutetab.com>)

I haven't decided yet, but I am leaning toward open sourcing it.

------
skbohra123
<http://www.oembed.com/> does same thing I think , for free.

~~~
doki_pen
oEmbed is a spec. That site does nothing.

------
edanm
Great news, congratulations!

Embedly seems like a great service. I haven't started using it yet, but it's
definitely on my roadmap of things to do. A service that does a simple but
incredibly important thing for you, without you having to worry about it.

------
snissn
i made a mashup using embedly a while ago -- it's cool because if you have a
forum, you can use embedly to automatically embed all links etc and produce
the cool dynamic experience of an image board / video site without any of the
hassle

------
kuahyeow
"If you are an existing api.embed.ly user, you can sign up for an API key
here." <http://app.embed.ly/pricing/free>

From the embedly blog

------
rorrr
I don't get it. Why would I want to use them instead of embedding directly?

~~~
doki_pen
Every site is different and some don't even offer oEmbed. A ton of work has
gone into embedly. You can repeat the effort, and host your own solution, or
just use us. We think using Embedly is a cheaper solution.

